# Que's First day Under Saddle (Image Heavy)



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So today was trimming feet and deworming day! Yay!  After we were done trimming everyone we decided to work Que. Here are some pictures of the beautiful girl! 

Just looking stunning! 










Just doing some ground work!










A few small bucks!


















And then being a trooper!










All done...










And then GR on her back (She is his horse, he just loves her. The only horse he really likes)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow... breathing fire to being calm enough for a toddler!! GR will be so proud to say he broke his first horse at 2!! :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL, yeah no kidding eh? He will be very proud to say that he was the first one on her back!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

GR is handsome, and he sure is lucky.. Que is a beautiful horse!!!! man i wish i was GR lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Brandon. Yeah he is a pretty lucky little guy! I sure hope he wants to ride!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute. The baby and the horse look good together.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

First day under the saddle huh? She give you much trouble?

Our colt has done started under the saddle as well, we are going
to try to break him soon.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Que is adorable and GR sure is a lucky kid!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Kitten! I think GR and Que look very cute together! They have the same hair color! 

Small Town Girl-No she hasn't given us any troubles so far. She bucked a few small bucks and then was perfect! She's a very level headed girl! I probably won't start riding her until septemberish, we want to do tons of ground work since we are hoping she will eventually be a good trail horse for the kids! 


Thanks Mud-pony! We try our hardest to make sure that GR has everything he wants (to a certian extent) I really want a little riding partner!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks Kitten! I think GR and Que look very cute together! They have the same hair color!


Wait for couple more years and I bet he'll start riding Que. Lol!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I sure hope so. Unfortunatly recently he has decided that he is terrified of a horse when he is on the ground (he's fine in the saddle) He used to lead Dillon around and now when he see's him he runs and screams! Oh well, hopfully it's just a phase he will go thru!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Que looks beautiful! 

Wow 2 years old and already breaking horses, who knows what GR will do next! I'm sure he'll get through his phase and when he's old enough, he'll be begging you to always ride with him


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

They look like a good pair together  
Both young at heart


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! I sure hope so Appy!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ques adorable. And first one on her was a toddler?! Shes gonna be a great horse when shes finished. Im sure GR is gonna want to ride. I want my 6-year-old sis to ride but shes scared and i dont know how to make her not sacared.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah he was the first on her back! Of course we didn't take our hands of him or the horse.  

Thanks Jaide!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is SO cuteeee!!  Glad it's going well. She's a gorgeous horse.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks very much Pop! She's a very smart horse and everything is going just as planned.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

thats great that everything is going as planed


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

she is gorgeous!!!!


----------

